# Maine Tree Creature video



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes what is that?


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Probably just a bear, but weird!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks a lot like these guys:



















Porcupines, not Big Foot


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Roxy I think you are right. It definitely looks like a porcupine.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm with Roxy, too


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You guys are such killjoys! LOL.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bizarre! It's a little weird how it just sets there. I haven't seen many things in the woods which just sit and stare for extended periods of time. Wonder if it ever started climbing or moving around in the tree?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> You guys are such killjoys! LOL.


...I mean...it's obviously a _radioactive mutant_ porcupine (from space)!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it's a lost Florida skunk ape, the 2nd most delicious cryptid.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> ...I mean...it's obviously a _radioactive mutant_ porcupine (from space)!


Yes, you're correct, how absent-minded of me to forget to include that information:googly:


----------

